
Short, Frantic, Rags-To-Riches Life of Jack London (2016) - pseudolus
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smithsonian-institution/short-heroic-rags-riches-life-jack-london-180961200/
======
jyriand
What can I say, Jack London was my hero and "mentor" for years. Reading
"Martin Eden" put me on a right track. After reading "Martin Eden" I wanted to
become a writer and self-learned man, so I read books, wrote essays and short-
stories. Thanks to that I managed to graduate high school with good enough
grades and continue my studies in the University. I idolized him, although he
was a man of contradictions. Jack London got me through my teens, anarchist
thinkers got me through my twenties. Still looking for ideas that will guide
me through my thirties. But anyway, thank you, Jack London.

